
Risotto, robotics and VR: how Canada created the world's best libraries - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/jun/15/risotto-robotics-and-virtual-reality-how-canada-created-the-worlds-best-libraries
======
dick_sucker2
I've heard libraries referred to as a "controlled mold situation." How can it
be high tech?

